
A virtual meetup group for Indie Hackers - antcas
https://indieworldwide.co/
======
antcas
We're a group of founders/bootstrappers/indie hackers or whatever you want to
call us meeting a couple times a month to work together on our startups and
meet new people around the world.

Sometimes we invite guests who've built something cool and ask them questions.

The format of the event feels a lot like an in-person meetup with a mixture of
discussion group and 1 on 1 chat-roulette style matching.

------
johnnyb00y
I love Indieworldwide remote meetups! Looking forward to the next one

